# Clear creek trout



## pmtech (Aug 3, 2008)

Does anyone know if they are still stocking trout in Clear Creek?


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

There should already be plenty trout still in there! I saw it get shocked about 4 months ago and there was still some nice size trout still in there. Also there was some nice size smallies!


----------



## JoesEyedUp (Apr 18, 2006)

Where is Clear Creek at?


----------



## rweis (Dec 20, 2005)

I believe they stock Clear Creek, Clear Fork, and the Mad every year. It's a trib for the Hocking and is just outside of Lancaster. If you take the new section of 33 that goes around the city, there is an entrance to the park. It is a beautiful area and is the smallest of Ohio 3 trout streams.


----------



## JoesEyedUp (Apr 18, 2006)

The reason I ask is that i'm going to be in the Columbus area Labor Day weekend. I was trying to figure out a place to go fishing.


----------



## H20hound (Apr 15, 2008)

The mad is a nice place to fish, but you can count on a sizable aluminum hatch if the weather is nice.


----------



## pmtech (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks I think will give it try this weekend.


----------



## JeremyDavis (Jun 24, 2008)

pmtech, let me know how it goes. Clear Creek is the closest trout stream to me here in CMH so I'd like to give it a try.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

be advised, clear creek does not have many fish that hold over the water gets pretty warm. i would hold off until the fall, all you would catch now is smallies, and any trout you catch runs the risk of dying from stress+heat. the mad is the best bet in the summer as it stays darn cold. took a 19in up there last weekend.


----------



## pmtech (Aug 3, 2008)

Jeremy, I only got to go for an hour and I hooked an 11" brown ( released unharmed ) and a few small smallies. I wish I would have had more time.


----------

